# Covid payment for frontline worker.



## Gracieboo 22 (6 Apr 2020)

Hope someone could help please.
Our daughter is a frontline worker nursing in one of the big hospitals.She has a low immune system,for a rare disease she suffers from.
Her consultant has told her she isn't to work while the pandemic is here.so she has gone out sick ,she gave the letter from consultant to work,but there refusing to pay her.
What entitlement has she? She is only 12 months in her job,so wouldn't have Parsi credits built up.
Thanks


----------



## llgon (6 Apr 2020)

She'll need to consult with the Occupational Health Department of her employer.  She is not entitled to the Covid payment as she hasn't lost her job. If she's not sick, she won't get sick pay.


----------



## Gracieboo 22 (6 Apr 2020)

Occup





llgon said:


> She'll need to consult with the Occupational Health Department of her employer.  She is not entitled to the Covid payment as she hasn't lost her job. If she's not sick, she won't get sick pay.


----------



## Gracieboo 22 (6 Apr 2020)

She has spoken to occupational health,they tell her nothing they can do.


----------



## llgon (7 Apr 2020)

Have they seen the letter from her consultant? I'd imagine they told her a bit more than that. Did they advise that she could continue to work in her role? Or did they tell her to go out sick? Or something else?


----------



## Leper (7 Apr 2020)

I used to work in the Irish hospital system. If what Gracieboo is saying is true, her daughter has a genuine grieveance. I would pursue on both the following:-
1. Write or email the hospital's HR dept. immediately. HR must respond.
2. Write or email her trade union immediately. Believe me, it will respond.

Another bit of free advice:- Take the name of the Occ Health person with whom she dealt. Ask that person for written confirmation of why no pay is applicable. If your daughter cannot remember the name of the Occ Health person, then contact Occ Health again.


----------



## Leo (7 Apr 2020)

Gracieboo 22 said:


> She has spoken to occupational health,they tell her nothing they can do.



Yeah, I've heard the same rules are applying across the board for immuno-compromised and other at-risk healthcare workers. The HSPC are setting the national [broken link removed], local management are not allowed to deviate.


----------

